# Time to try some new food



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

I've had Taco for two weeks now and tomorrow he will be 9 weeks old!! The breeder I got him from was feeding him Spike's Delite Pro. When I got Taco, the breeder gave a sandwich bag loaded up with the stuff and now there's only about 1/3 of it left. So today I finally decided to get some cat food to start slowly mixing it in with what he's already eating. I've decided to go with Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken. Hopefully Taco likes it.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck with the switch! I hope Taco enjoys!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Link is eating Solid Gold now. It is the only food he will pick out of his mix and eat. He is getting super picky in his senior years.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

First night I put about a tablespoon of the Spikes and put 8 pieces of the new food in there. He ate 6.

Second night I counted both. I put 24 pieces of Spikes and 8 pieces of the new food. Gone.

Today I put 10 pieces of new food and 26-28 of Spikes( I forgot how many ) Just got home and there is 9 pieces left of Spikes and 2 pieces left of the new food.

So i say progress is pretty good, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Just added 20 pieces of the Spikes and 10 of the new stuff(Solid Gold). See how much is gone in the morning.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

About to leave for work. Taco has 10 pieces of Spikes left and 4 pieces of Solid Gold. I think he likes it. :grin:


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

When I got home last night all the food is gone!!!!

So after playtime and when I was going to bed I put 24 pieces of Spikes Delite and 12 pieces of Solid Gold. There is 4 pieces left of Spikes and nothing left of the Solid Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petshoponline (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice one, he really loves his food, and changing it will be fun for him!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Yesterday before going to work I put 20 of Spikes and 20 of Solid Gold. WHen I got home little over half was gone and when I woke up this morning all of it was gone!!!! So today I did 15 of the Spikes and 25 of the Solid Gold.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Woke up this morning to find 1 piece of Spikes and 1 piece of Solid Gold. Today I did the same amount of Spikes(15) and Solid Gold(25).


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Woke up this morning to an empty bowl!!! So today, I'm doing 15 of Spikes and 30 of Solid Good.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Woke up this morning and found 2 pieces of Spikes and 7 pieces of Solid Gold


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Took Taco out tonight and put him in his playpen. He finished up the rest of his food. So tonight I'm gonna do 10 Spike's and 30 Solid Gold.

He seems to be enjoying his catfood. Should I keep lowering the Spikes or should I just cut Taco off now and go to the Solid Gold?

Also with what's left of the Spikes, should I keep giving him a little bit until I'm completely out or just throw it away?


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Got home last night and there was 0 Spikes and 2 Solid Gold. So before going to bed, I;m going with 8 Spikes and 32 Solid Gold.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Last night come home to 0 Spikes and 4 Solid Gold, so I went with 8 Spikes and 32 Solid Gold again.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Came home last no to no food!!!! So this morning I did 6 Spikes and 34 Solid Gold. Come home tonight to 8 Solid Gold left.


----------

